# Is This Pic Legit?



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

No - nuthin' dirty.









What is this - is this legit or a photochop? The look alone vaults it over the Big Horn imo.










-CC


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

collinsfam_tx said:


> No - nuthin' dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heartland has begul offering automotive paint on their tiny Edge, so I don't doubt they are adding it as an option to the big boys. Of course it's like a $4k option on a 20' TT so I can only imagine what it costs on a 40' 5'er.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Legit. I have been hauling these all over. They are to compete with the montana and montana mountaineer.

I have been taking these into cities and meeting sales reps and we have been signing up dealers like there is no tomorrow. The interiors have an italian flair. Everyone who sees them fall in love with them. They are priced well below a big horn.

Since im on a keystone forum I will stop here as I dont want to get fired. Keystone is the mighty goliath, and I have to be careful what I say about them.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Heartland Recreational Vehicles LLC received a good response to its newly redesigned Big Country luxury fifth-wheel at the recent Pennsylvania RV and Camping Show in Hershey, Pa., according to a news release. Available in eight floorplans, the Big Country features a two-tone residential cabinetry design with glazed doors and hidden hinges and solid surface counter tops. The platinum high gloss metallic exterior, including front and rear fiberglass caps, gives the quality look of full body paint. Every redesigned Big Country features fully laminated unibody construction in the floor, roof and side walls and utilizes drop-frame construction which gives the buyer a very large usable basement space.

Taken from an rv news source.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

So does unibody here mean the same thing as in autos, ie. little or no frame, or does it just mean few/no seams??


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Dreamtimers said:


> So does unibody here mean the same thing as in autos, ie. little or no frame, or does it just mean few/no seams??


Thats what it means. From what I understand and see the frame structural rigidty is being lessened and the body platforms and componenets are becoming stronger with more lamination and less seams.

Carey


----------

